# ROOM FOR MFF



## tacticalsnake (Nov 11, 2006)

Me and my mate (Salali, if you know her) could really use a room. So far we only have very tentative plans for one that depend on whether or not a friend decides to go to the con... from california, and he's not really sure if he will or won't. 
So in the event he doesn't, we're going to need a room to keep our stuffs (we're both doing artist's alley, so it'd be nice to not have to lug around those binders and markers and stuff after hours....) and bathe since we like to be clean.  

We don't really mind a crowd (actually, it's preferred due to finances) and we're more than happy to sleep on the floor. We can bring food for the room, too (things like cup ramen and other snacks). 

We'd be really, really grateful, seriously... ^.^;;; We're planning on searching when we get to the con too, I'd just... rather have something ahead of time. 

I apologise in advance for inconvenience. :<


----------

